# Waterloo Fly Rod?



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Has anyone seen or used one yet?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Toyed around with one belonging to a guide friend of mine. Sweet stick. If it is anything like my Waterloo gear rod I'm already sold. Next fly rod will be a -loo.

hOOter


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you know what price point it is in? I was thinking about the Orvis Zero G, but would like my money to stay in Texas.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

See If Waterloo Will Send You Another Rod When It "snaps" I Two Days Like Loomis/ See If They Will Give You A New Rod Like Sage/ Scott/ Orvis/ Etc.. I Dont Think They Are On The Cutting Edge Of Flyrod Design?? I Wonder Whose "blank" They Are Using????


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

EKNIP said:


> See If Waterloo Will Send You Another Rod When It "snaps" I Two Days Like Loomis/ See If They Will Give You A New Rod Like Sage/ Scott/ Orvis/ Etc.. I Dont Think They Are On The Cutting Edge Of Flyrod Design?? I Wonder Whose "blank" They Are Using????


What?


----------

